# Brixton Underground Film Festival starts 30th September



## Gramsci (Sep 27, 2012)

http://bxuff.com/

Its run by a longstanding local doc/film maker.

September 30th sees the return of the Underground Film Festival to the streets of South London’s most vibrant neighbourhood, Brixton.
Over seven days, starting on Sunday September 30th, there will be screenings of seven films in seven venues.
The Festival’s aim is to “democratise the media and viewi14sep12ng experieince” for the audience by taking film into non-traditional film-venues around the Brixton /SW9 area. In keeping with the underground theme of the event, location will be announced only 24 hours before screening via social media. Entry for the majority of screenings is a mere £1.00.
“Our aim is to bring the screen back to the people. For too long cinema has become the domain of certain groups within our society”.
Interested parties should follow updates via social media:
Facebook; BB Messenger – to come
Twitter:BrixtonFilmFest:


----------

